# HAD to share this



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Guys I get alot of junk fwds in my email most of which I throw away , this one however I had to share because it had me laughing all morning.

I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ya, I got that one too. Very funny.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Wait a minute..... thats my house! 

I got that one this morning too, haha.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Where can i buy one !


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats to funny.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

That is too funny this is great stuff


----------

